# Too far.



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Health Department wants outdoor smoking ban


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The real shame is, this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

> "Because of smokers now, we are spending $6.6 million to get them to not smoke, if we didn't smoke we wouldn't be wasting this money," Graziano said.


Why don't they just leave us alone and they can save all that money? Why? Because they are compulsive meddlers and do-gooders. Which, in my opinion, is much more threatening to the health, safety and sanity (not to mention civil liberties) of the general population than someone sucking down a coffin-nail 25' away.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> Why don't they just leave us alone and they can save all that money? Why? Because they are compulsive meddlers and do-gooders. Which, in my opinion, is much more threatening to the health, safety and sanity (not to mention civil liberties) of the general population than someone sucking down a coffin-nail 25' away.


I'll see you & raise you false figures!


> The project isn't being funded locally, the county got a grant from the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services.


That 6.6Million came from smokers pockets 10 times over!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Their money is our money...or is it _our_ money is _their_ money?


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I was driving my diesel pickup truck yesterday to get supplies etc. It gets 22-24mpg. 
When I exited the store and had loaded up,a gas powered Suburban pulled in next to me,with only a driver on board. I start my truck,and realized I had left the tailgate down. I hop out to close it only to encounter the lady driver of the Suburban,who exclaimed.."Those diesels should be banned.They smell awful!" Hmm..how to handle this. I pulled out a cigar and asked her if she had a light. God,I wish I had got her expression on film..


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> I was driving my diesel pickup truck yesterday to get supplies etc. It gets 22-24mpg.
> When I exited the store and had loaded up,a gas powered Suburban pulled in next to me,with only a driver on board. I start my truck,and realized I had left the tailgate down. I hop out to close it only to encounter the lady driver of the Suburban,who exclaimed.."Those diesels should be banned.They smell awful!" Hmm..how to handle this. I pulled out a cigar and asked her if she had a light. God,I wish I had got her expression on film..


Before if was stolen, my Cummins got 27mpg, and topped 700hp on the dyno. I had a few similar situations and usualy resolved them by overfueling, turning the boost down, and showing them the ol Cummins drive by.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> Before if was stolen, my Cummins got 27mpg, and topped 700hp on the dyno. I had a few similar situations and usualy resolved them by overfueling, turning the boost down, and showing them the ol Cummins drive by.


one of these?


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I own two powerstrokes and one Cummins. One Powerstroke is a built 7.3 at 750lbs.tq. and amazingly fast for a 6400lb truck. The other is a work truck powerstroke 7.3,with over 300k and as strong as the day it was new,and the '06 Cummins stick tows my car trailer. Diesels are amazing.Too bad the EPA won't allow the small diesels from Europe to be sold over here.Yes,it is the EPA and their rediculous emission standards for diesels under 8500gvw. that are keeping them out of this country.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i love diesels.

I drive a bmw though <.<

^ and not a diesel!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

The diesel BMW's in Europe are incredible! It's a damn shame we cannot buy them here. Ever wonder why the military runs diesels exclusively,including their motorcycles? When the shit hits the fan,diesel fuel will be a LOT easier to source.Plus,it is much safer to handle and store.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Zogg said:


> one of these?


Sorta, Mine was a 3500 2wd, quad cab long bed with a G56. And I left side exhaust because I wanted the right lane at the track. Take the rear rotors off, slap on a set of 15x15 wheels and a set of 31x14.5 slicks, rig a good ladder bar, and go break parts. I destroyed 3 trans, 2 rear ends, twisted 2 driveshafts, and prior to the ladder bar, I broke leaf springs due to wheel hop. 7s in the 1/8th if I didnt break anything or fry the tires. I had her tuned to spool fast, so this thing was the ultimate 30-40mph roll on truck. Above 45 I left it in 6th and schooled dozens of Vette's, Camaro's, Even the few Vipers that would actualy run with a truck. I dont even count 'stangs as every 16 year old has one and thinks its fast.

I dont understand the governments rules on diesels. Hell, the smoke is carbon soot, it makes plants grow. Street corners that got blasted with my smoke daily were always greener than grass further back. Then there is the fact that out of 55 gal or crude oil, you end up with about 40 gal of diesel, or you could refine it into less than 10 gal or gasoline. Sounds like if you care about the enviroment, you would drive a diesel over a gas truck anyday. That and bio-diesel is the shit. Lubes the pump way better than this ultra low sulfer crap they sell now


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> The diesel BMW's in Europe are incredible! It's a damn shame we cannot buy them here. Ever wonder why the military runs diesels exclusively,including their motorcycles? When the shit hits the fan,diesel fuel will be a LOT easier to source.Plus,it is much safer to handle and store.


Ever seen the diesel Vette? My dad was big in the UAW international, and did some work with GM. He was shown several of them. It seems that they havent introduced it (been ready since the mid 90's) because it spanks their current gas motors, while topping 80mpg. A designer told my dad that ran about 3 seconds faster than a Z06 in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> I own two powerstrokes and one Cummins. One Powerstroke is a built 7.3 at 750lbs.tq. and amazingly fast for a 6400lb truck. The other is a work truck powerstroke 7.3,with over 300k and as strong as the day it was new,and the '06 Cummins stick tows my car trailer. Diesels are amazing.Too bad the EPA won't allow the small diesels from Europe to be sold over here.Yes,it is the EPA and their rediculous emission standards for diesels under 8500gvw. that are keeping them out of this country.


My Cummins made it home from the dealer, brand new, and about an hour after it hit my driveway, I was installing a bigger turbo, TST, EZ, FASS150, Airaid II, straight pipe, and a few other nik-nacks (N02, meth, hehe) and it all held together for 130,000 miles of my abuse. When it got stolen, I had just ordered injectors, a bigger CP3, fuel cell for the bed, 2 FASS systems, the list goes on. I was gonna shoot for 1500hp 2500+ft. lbs., and backhalf it. Oh well, Im about to start building a 91 with a p-pump conversion, and Im almost done building a stroked Vortec 6.0 (408ci) turbo motor for my 2500HD Chevy. In case you cant tell, I like trucks. There is a 5 second 1/8th S10 in my collection as well.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not much of a truck guy but I sure wish we had more diesel cars in the states.

@ TX smoker are you serious about a diesel Vette! From my understanding diesels are horrible for going around a track. But, I'm sure there is new technology that the govt. wont let us have for several reasons mainly the oil companies.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> I'm not much of a truck guy but I sure wish we had more diesel cars in the states.
> 
> @ TX smoker are you serious about a diesel Vette! From my understanding diesels are horrible for going around a track. But, I'm sure there is new technology that the govt. wont let us have for several reasons mainly the oil companies.


Its not a big 1500lb Cummins. Its (or it was back in 02) a 4.something liter v8, twin turbo and its built for that car. Supposed to weigh within 40 lbs of or the current LS series motors. Had a 5500rpm redline, which is awsome for a factory diesel. The turbo's were run sequential to reduce/eliminate lag time.

The reason a Cummins is as heavy as it is, is because it was originaly a genorator/ heavy equipment powerplant. Imagine full throttle, full load, all day every day. Prototypes were tested over 50,000 hours, non-stop. Powerjokes and Duramin's were designed and developed for the light truck market and thus were not tested as severely. They are lighter, but obviously not as strong. But they are all over 16 to 1 compression, and thus need to be strong, and are fairly heavy. Case in point, there are quite a few Cummins powered dyno trucks that throw down over 2000hp, with a stock bottom end. Ford and Chevy diesels tend to come apart over 600hp unless you upgrade the crank, rods, pistons, etc. Then from the engineering standpoint, the inline 6 has torque and longevity benefits over a v8, although a v8 handles over-rev better and spins up a little faster.

If you want a diesel car thats readily avalible in the US, VW TDI. I worked one for a friend, and its insane for a little front drive. So much torque that it spins everywhere. 50+mpg, and its kind of a sporty little ride. But, its also light, quiet and doesnt smoke much (if any) in stock tune. Worked over, it blows coal like a freight train. Sooner or later I intend to throw a TDI in an awd Audi TT for shits and giggles. AWD and that kind of torque to weight ratio should make for a really fun little road course toy.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> The diesel BMW's in Europe are incredible! It's a damn shame we cannot buy them here. Ever wonder why the military runs diesels exclusively,including their motorcycles? When the shit hits the fan,diesel fuel will be a LOT easier to source.Plus,it is much safer to handle and store.


yeah but if you enjoy driving standard transmission, the last thing you want is for the powerband to be in the 3-5K range (when it comes to the bmw engines anyway)

im about 2-3 years of saving away from a lotus s240 (been saving with it as a goal for about a year now) (buying it straight up, I don't do loans or buy anything i cant afford to pay in full right then and there, which is why ive never been in credit card debt ) Now thats a fun little road course toy


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Zogg said:


> yeah but if you enjoy driving standard transmission, the last thing you want is for the powerband to be in the 3-5K range


Exactly. I much prefer the power to turn on about 5000rpm & off above 8000rpm, well in a v8 anyway. LOL :mischief::mischief::mischief: (Building a 304 at the moment that will do exactly that).


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Zogg said:


> yeah but if you enjoy driving standard transmission, the last thing you want is for the powerband to be in the 3-5K range (when it comes to the bmw engines anyway)
> 
> im about 2-3 years of saving away from a lotus s240 (been saving with it as a goal for about a year now) (buying it straight up, I don't do loans or buy anything i cant afford to pay in full right then and there, which is why ive never been in credit card debt ) Now thats a fun little road course toy


I love standards. My Cummins was a 6 speed, running a dual disk clutch. What makes a diesel fun is that it pulls from 1200-3200 just like a gasser pulls from 3-6000. Diesels run wide gear ratio's and use the torque. Once you've driven one, you understand it. Although Ive enjoyed throwing a Chevy 283 crank in a sm. jrl. 327 and ending up with a 10,000rpm motor (with good parts). 75-9500rpm is fun, but I think I like torque better.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This may be the most wanton threadjack of all time! LMAO!


----------

